# Removing tight rings for MRI



## KCI (Apr 26, 2007)

I am going to have an MRI next Wed.  I am so clautraphobic that they will knock me out first.  I asked about open MRI's but my dr said they do not give as clear a picture.  Anyone know anything about open vs traditional MRI's?  Also, my diamond and wedding band are tight (been on that finger for 45 yrs).  I assume they must be removed..any suggestions how to remove tight rings?  TIA  Linda


----------



## wackymother (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes, that's my understanding about the open MRIs--the pictures are not as sharp. I think the clarity is better in some parts of the body than in others. 

Regarding the rings--I think you're supposed to soak your hand in cold water (to make your fingers "thinner"), then try rubbing butter all over that finger, above and below the ring. Then, wearing a thin cotton glove on your right hand (to give you a better grip), gently try to twist the ring off.


----------



## suesam (Apr 26, 2007)

*Rings*

If you find it impossible to remove your rings using soap etc. you may want to consult a jeweler and have them cut them off. They have a very handy little tool and can do it rather quickly and painlessly. 
Good Luck! 
Sue


----------



## LMD (Apr 26, 2007)

*Windex*

I spray windex on my hand to get tight rings off...works every time! 
Lisa


----------



## lawren2 (Apr 26, 2007)

It all depends on what part of you they are doing the MRI on. I had one done a month ago on my head and neck and was not required to remove my rings.

Obviously I did not wear earrings or necklace. Oh and by the way if you are wearing a cotton non-underwire sports bra you will not have to remove that either.  

I have also had my knee MRI'd in the past and did not have to remove any rings.

Drugs are a good thing. I am NOT claustrophobic at all but that last MRI stretched me to the limit.

Good luck.


----------



## bobcat (Apr 26, 2007)

*MRI*



lawren2 said:


> It all depends on what part of you they are doing the MRI on. I had one done a month ago on my head and neck and was not required to remove my rings.
> 
> Obviously I did not wear earrings or necklace. Oh and by the way if you are wearing a cotton non-underwire sports bra you will not have to remove that either.
> 
> ...



Ask where your hands will be in the MRI. Also, they came out with a new larger closed MRI. Does you Hosp. have one.???    Have someone drive you there and back.  As far as the rings, you have been given good advise.


----------



## KCI (Apr 26, 2007)

I was able to get my rings off...I put liquid soap detergent on my hand, then took one of those rubber gripper things you use to unscrew tight jar lids and then I twisted the rings until they finally came off.  Hopefully, I will be able to get them back on after the test.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jan (Apr 26, 2007)

I broke my wrist and had an MRI done.  My wedding rings are on 42 years!
No--they did not need to take them off.  They said they should have cut them off when they first saw the swelling and before they put the cast on.  The MRI was done 8 months AFTER the bones were broken.  This is now 2 years later and the finger is still swollen and I know the ring will never come off.  Congrats to both of us for a long and great (at least mine is) marriage!
          Jan


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't think you will have to remove your rings for the MRI.  They usually ask you to remove metal for one of two reasons.  Some of it reacts to the MRI magnets, but mostly because it blocks the view of what they are trying to image.

My daughter had to have an emergency MRI of her head once while wearing braces.  They weren't thrilled that she had the braces because they wouldn't be able to see as well, but it wasn't dangerous.  I once had an MRI of my back with titanium screws still in it.  I guess those didn't react to the magnets either...so I think there are a lot of things you can get away with wearing in an MRI machine.
Why not call the place and ask?

Also, it is true that the open MRIs don't image as well.  What part of your body is getting the MRI?  

Sharon


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 26, 2007)

Linda,
Good luck with the MRI.  I hope that the result is the best possible for you.

Fern


----------



## nicklinneh (Apr 26, 2007)

if you have to have the rings cut off, remember that the jeweler can solder it back (and maybe make it a little larger if it's that tight).  --ken


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 26, 2007)

Good luck!!

Sharon


----------



## Keitht (Apr 27, 2007)

KCI said:


> I was able to get my rings off...I put liquid soap detergent on my hand, then took one of those rubber gripper things you use to unscrew tight jar lids and then I twisted the rings until they finally came off.  Hopefully, I will be able to get them back on after the test.  Thanks for the info.


As you have the rings off, might it be worth taking them to a jeweller to have them stretched a size or 2, or have a small piece inserted to enlarge them?


----------



## DKPerky (Apr 27, 2007)

*clautraphobic ...*

OK, I am not clautraphobic. However, that tube is small and a little scarry.  However, (and again ... not clautraphobic  so I dont totally understand) but what I do is close my eyes before I go in the tube and I dont open them until I get out.   I have actually fallen asleep about 1/2 the times I've had them. 

Also, there is something called a weightbering MRI now which is more open because you are standing.  The pictures are perfect and actually will show more damage than a supine (laying down) mri will.  See if there is one in the area.


----------



## Jaybee (Apr 28, 2007)

*About removing rings*

If regular liquid soap won't do it, a good gel handcleaner usually will.  My jeweler has some stuff like that that he used to get one of my rings off.  Whatever it is, it is MUCH more slippery than soap.
Many moons ago, when I worked in my company's warehouse during a strike situation, I learned that the finishing dept. used hand cleaner to put hand grips and plastic knobs on the machines.


----------



## m61376 (Apr 28, 2007)

Buy a sleep mask- just make sure there are no metal clips on it. My Dad had the same problem and the mask worked wonders. Good luck!


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 29, 2007)

This may sound too simple for taking rings off, but my jeweller showed me that you hold your hand out with the back up, palm down, and with the other hand press up on the bottom of the ring as hard as you can - when you see some 'give' slide the ring forward pressing up all the way until you get it over the joint.  He said most people press down and have problems.  Worked for me.  If you can't get it off this way the rings are way too tight and may affect your circulation...so have them changed ASAP.

Brian


----------



## Emily (Apr 29, 2007)

The last MRI I had (3 years) was closed and I am very bad at this.  I found a place several miles from my home that had newer equipment.  They put ear phones and TV glasses on me and I never knew I was in the tube.  I watched CNN for about 45 minutes and it was over. 

This isn't offerred if you are having a head scan and in my case, I wasn't.


----------



## KCI (May 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input.  I got the rings off and the MRI is tomorow.  They told me I should wear no metal, not even rings, as I am having my head, neck and upper shoulder area done.  I will take a Zanax before leaving the house and then will be sedated when I arrive at the hospital.  There is an open MRI place close  by but the dr and the hospital both say the other kind is better (or clearer)...who knows but I can't haggle any more.  As long as I am out like a light I don't care where they put me.  I live in Sun City Hilton Head and although there are 3 hospitals close by they are all relatively small ones and I'm sure they don't have state of the art technology but I spent last Sat night in Beaufort Memorial Hospital and the room had a million $ view when the sun came up.   Let's hope they find nothing that needs a lot of attention as my 91 yr old Mom comes out of rehab on May 10 and we are SUPPOSED to be going to Williamsburg on May 11 for the 400th founding of Jamestown...will think of all your kind thoughts as I am drifting off to dreamland tomorrow a.m.  Linda


----------



## isisdave (May 1, 2007)

Glad you got it off so easily.  Here's another way:

http://www.ahealthyme.com/topic/ring

Actually you'll need more than two feet of floss; that will only go around your finger about 8 times.  Start with four feet. You probably won't need it all.


----------



## KCI (May 2, 2007)

MRI is over, don't have results yet but should by tomorrow.  The whole thing was a breeze.  When they were trying to wake me up and I could hear sounds all I could think of was "aren't they going to put me completely out before they put me in that MRI machine?" and, of course, they were saying "it's all over, wake up, come on you can have something to drink, get dressed and leave.  What a blessing they can put people with claustrophobia like me to sleep to do these tests.  Linda :whoopie:


----------



## KCI (May 3, 2007)

Good news and no news!!!  Dr called today and said MRI showed no obvious problem areas which is good, right?  If nothing is wrong why am I in such pain unless taking heavy duty pain meds????  Start next week with a search by back surgeon to see what he can come up with?  I am not a patient person so this is gonna take a lot of effort on my part but I can't bear the idea of no pain meds and not being able to move....


----------

